# Realistic, Toony, half-suit or quad suit - what's your preference?



## wildwarp555 (May 13, 2019)

Hi all,

Curious as to what proportion of owners prefer what sort of fursuit, or even portion of a fursuit people here prefer?

I prefer the realistic, digitigrade, full fursuit myself, but I think I'm in the minority. I think I'm even in the minority on these forums as 90% plus seems to be toony, though I like looking at all fursuits, especially the full digitigrade ones, I have seen some excellent ones out there.

Please feel free to add links or attach photos to this reply, I will look forward to seeing them. 

I can't post mine yet as I don't take delivery until the end of September, but when I do, I will post them here.

I have admiration for anyone that wears a quad suit, because unless it is really well designed, I think it must be painful for all sorts of muscles, especially the back. I have seen some good examples and some excellent examples, a few really go to town on it. However it must cost a heck of a lot of money, but the effect is so often excellent and the reactions of people make it even more so.

I'm in Switzerland btw, so anyone with any contacts here is most welcome to send me a message if they know of any furries here. 

Looking forward to hopefully seeing lots of replies

Kind regards

Paul /wildwarp555 /Alexis


----------



## Ashwolves5 (May 15, 2019)

I have a partial semi-realistic dog i suit as but Im also in the process of making a toony, kinda kemono styled suit, that will be digigrade full suit.


----------



## Keefur (May 15, 2019)

I have a full plantigrade suit.  I prefer the semi-toony look.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 16, 2019)

I think the fully realistic looking fursuits where the maker really tried to make the whole thing look like an actual animal that can walk around are the collest fursuits just because its a lot of dedication and work.


----------



## Ren/人 (Sep 19, 2019)

I like toony/semi-toony the best personally. *Especially* when they have a creepy or gross twist, like Fleece Rot for example.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 19, 2019)

I prefer the look of Semi-Toony/Toony suits, but I am interested in full digitigrade suits, as well! I’m planning on getting a fursuit in the future, and if it’s really going to be a one time purchase for me, I’d rather go all out.

So, yeah! Those are my preferences.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 19, 2019)

I like toony or semi-toony suits, either full or partial. Digitigrade or not doesn’t matter so much, kinda depends on the character and species for me. I do like some realistic or semi-realistic suits as well, but they have to be done right, otherwise they can come across to me as creepy or like a taxidermist’s work lol. In saying that, toony suits can look pretty uncanny too, especially if the eyes are flat and almost sticking out, making them look wall-eyed or bug-eyed.


----------



## Flauschwurm (Sep 22, 2019)

Well, i dont have a fursuit yet, but i definetly for myself prefer a kemono style, partial or halfsuit and digigrade. I am myself not a big fan of toony for myself, unless they look more „animu kawaii“ than like western slapstick cartoon. That‘s all personal opinion tho.
For the digigrade, thats just generally how i like my furries and how i usually draw them. I just think animal leggies are super adorable, especially with thicc thighs u w u
Also, anything that comes closer to a human like, a very humanly shaped head, as well as a very humanly shaped body (incl no big paws and feet) kind of creep me out <:3 i love em big and bubbly.

Edit: also i‘m not from switzerland, but from germany, so i am at least a neighbor, helo :>


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 22, 2019)

I appreciate various styles of suit, but for my first attempt at building I decided not to attempt a realistic style, as I feel those need a lot skill to get right.  The kind of imperfections that seem charming in a toony head can look sort of cursed in a realistic one! 
I tried to get some of the character my drawings have, and to incorporate as many visual nods toward the species as I could. It bothers me when fursuit makers, including some well-known and very capable ones, make otter heads that look like a generic fursuit style more than they look like an otter! I guess I'd still consider this a toony head though.  



 

And since otters are a plantigrade species, I haven't considered digitigrade styles for my own suit, though I am attempting padded thighs, a dropped crotch and quite big feet.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 4, 2020)

I swear to god, there has to be a rule against digging up posts from the goddamned graveyard. IT'S BEEN AN ENTIRE YEAR >:V


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 5, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> I swear to god, there has to be a rule against digging up posts from the goddamned graveyard. IT'S BEEN AN ENTIRE YEAR >:V


Not quite seven months but yeah, I'm not a fan of Necro-posting, either. Just eh other day, a guy on one of my truck forums necro'd a thirteen year old post. Yeah.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 5, 2020)

wildwarp555 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Curious as to what proportion of owners prefer what sort of fursuit, or even portion of a fursuit people here prefer?
> 
> ...



Honestly to me it's like music...I can't tell you until I hear it, and I like all types and hate some in the same styles...it's all individual to me. 
Same with suits...some just pull off a good look toony, others not so much, and same with realistic. It's kind of a "I know I like it with I see it" thing I guess.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 5, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Honestly to me it's like music...I can't tell you until I hear it, and I like all types and hate some in the same styles...it's all individual to me.
> Same with suits...some just pull off a good look toony, others not so much, and same with realistic. It's kind of a "I know I like it with I see it" thing I guess.



Mambi stop, this thread is dead, for the love of god did you just NOT see the other two people before you saying this thread is months old?????


----------



## Deathless (Apr 5, 2020)

I gotta love the toony mini partials. My fursona, and my personal suit, is always fully clothed and wears the same clothes as me, so it really works out! I do only have the fursuit head at the moment because the paws I commissioned about two years back are complete shit and I scrapped them to make eyelids for my head, but I do still have the tail and other accessories for her whenever I do suit. I like to be ventilated and have access to pockets and stuff like that.

Here's what my suit looks like and I think she's perfect for me:


Spoiler





 Fursuit Maker is 3lectroAngel on FA!




I gotta express my respect to those who wear full fursuits because that takes a lot. Especially the realistic ones, not only do they cost a lotta dough, but it also requires a lot more TLC and all that. Personally, my characters are made to be simple (and very toony) to have low maintenance when it comes to me commissioning stuff of them. I also prefer the simpler designs as well, but I do gotta hand it to the people who wear, and absolutely rock those digitigrade, high detail, realistic suits out there. And quadsuits?? That's INSANE!


----------



## Mambi (Apr 5, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Mambi stop, this thread is dead, for the love of god did you just NOT see the other two people before you saying this thread is months old?????



No actually, and didn't seem relevant. <shrug> If you don't want to talk about it anymore, feel free not to I guess. Was it closed? <smile> At any rate, I'll leave if asked! <_the cat smiles and walks away humming a tune_>


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't give a crap if this thread was nercoed.
My favorite fursuit style is semi-realistic digitigrade.


----------



## Roimu (Apr 17, 2020)

I have a digigrade kemono suit and I like anything kemono styled.


----------



## Petrichorlizard (Apr 18, 2020)

Honestly I've come to be a fan of kigurumi suits! The head, paws, and feetpaws but the body asa  kigurumi is much healthier and is much less of a risk of heat exhaustion. Not to mention so much less expensive haha


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (May 21, 2020)

I don't have a fursuit yet but if I do take the plunge and buy/make one, my main will either be a partial or a full that fits to my body. I don't see or hear about these often. I want the head and paws to be smallish/not much bigger than my own so would this be.. semi realistic?

My secondary will be a little more toony and not as fitted to my body, but still able to wear an outfit over because clothes are essential for my characters.


----------



## Vesper2112 (May 21, 2020)

I appreciate all looks, but while I love the look of realistic, I personally like the semi-toony/toony look for me. I've got a partial now (my avatar), but have a drop crotch toony ferret plantigrade fullsuit commissioned coming later this year.


----------

